# Betta's fins, parts of boddy 'shedding'



## LadyOriza (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think it's fin & tail rot, because there's no blackish/burnt-like parts of the fins. But I got this betta from a local fish store about two days ago, where the other fish in the tank seemed all right. I let it accumulate to the water temperature in a vase with treated water, and then I let it go. I was about to move it to a much larger twenty gallon tank todday until I noticed little red bits of its floating around in the water, and the frontal fins and back fin look like it's shedding its skin, almost like a snake. 

The water paramaters are fine-- the water is around a 6.8 to 7.0 pH, ammonia/nitrate/nitrite 0 ppm.
I haven't changed the water at all yet.
Have only fed it once, with a little bit of brine shrimp.
There are no other fish in the tank with it.
I don't know how old it is.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I would keep it by itself until the problem is resolved. Get some Betta fix and Pima fix to add to the water and keep it very clean.
Are you keeping it nice and warm?
If you do not have a heater in its jar you still need to keep it nice and warm. You can float a plastic jar in your main heated tank if you make a hole at the top of the plastic container. Be sure to lower the tank water so that the water in the jar does not seep into the tank and infect the other fish.
Or if you can put an electric heater into a small room to raise the temperature to 74-76 that works too.
I quite often do that in my fish room if i have too many bettas not in main tanks.
I figure by the time I heat all my tanks with a heater it works out the same cost as heating a small fish room.


----------

